# Pure Homers, big-nose/cere?



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

Should pure homers have really big nose/ceres? are there homers with nose somewhat like that of non-homer breeds?? and all young homers have smaller nose/ceres yet right~?? i was looking for more homers lately and they show me homers telling me they're pure homers but i still doubt because they don't possess bigger nose but some have wrinkling eyelid ceres like that of homers~ maybe they were some sort of homer-cross~~~


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I think what you call nose is called wattle and yes some homers have big wattles and some don't.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Newer breeds of homers tend to have less cere/wattle than the older breeds.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

Older homer will have bigger nose/wattle. mature youngster like 1 or 2 years old will have smaller wattle and as the age from their 3rd years on, their wattle will become more bigger and wrinklier. Just gave them time. 

although i did see some young homer have big wattle too.

I dont know, maybe you are talking about the (dragoon homer, their wattle are big and very wrinklier) There are also other types too like the (show racer homer, body is bigger and their noise/wattle is bigger too)

I think the only way to tell a pure homer is that if you release it form a 100miles trip from your loft and if it make it back to you than that is a pure homer.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They come in all shapes and sizes


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

sev3ns0uls said:


> Older homer will have bigger nose/wattle. mature youngster like 1 or 2 years old will have smaller wattle and as the age from their 3rd years on, their wattle will become more bigger and wrinklier. Just gave them time.
> 
> although i did see some young homer have big wattle too.
> 
> ...


Then it may go back to it's previous owner (if it's a pure homer).. it would return to me if it's not a pure homer(since i'm not the first owner)... if it was born from my pigeons that would make me certain about its breed.. Thanks for infos and the replies!!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

We could tell a lot more if we could see the bird, have you any pics.
Dave


----------

